# 737's in the water.



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yup. Just what I said. At the railroad website I frequent, someone got some pictures of a train derailment that dumped new 737 fuselages into a river. An expensive derailment no doubt. These pictures are used by permission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2014)

Saw this earlier - looks like the 737 line is going to be a bit behind schedule! That sucks!


----------



## Trebor (Jul 5, 2014)

Job Opening!

I hope none of those airframes were for Eastern Airlines


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 5, 2014)

At a glance, I have thought those 737 fuselages were recycled to train cars.
What a bitter loss of brand new parts.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 5, 2014)

I Feel bad for boeing as they always seem to be in some sort of trouble and I don't think this helps them out very much. I guess all we can do now is wait and see what Boeing does.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2014)

Those fuselages are built in Wichita.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 5, 2014)

Well that's what insurance is for...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 6, 2014)

I see a donation to some A&P schools coming for these. At least they can get some use out of them.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 6, 2014)

Cockpits are complete no doubt!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2014)

Ooops!

Certainly an upset for the production line.


----------

